# Need book recommendations on Christology



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 6, 2006)

please, please, please, tell me which books are worth the cost out there (preferably reformed)


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2006)

The Fountain of Life, by John Favel teaches the major doctrines in an experimental and practical way


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 6, 2006)

thank you very much, and please recommend more if possible.


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2006)

Flavel's is probably the only thing I've read that would remotely qualify as Christological. A study of the ecumenical creeds would be profitable, and of course the reformed creeds. Again, I really enjoyed the Fountain of Life as at the end of every chapter Flavel would delve into the application of all the blessed truths of christs person and offices.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 6, 2006)

Didn't you just get the BB Warfield 10 volume set? I think it is Volume 4 where he writes on Christology.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually it is volume 3.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks Chris, I'm now on Volume 1. Books came Wednesday.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jan 6, 2006)

John Owen, Volume I.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> thanks Chris, I'm now on Volume 1. Books came Wednesday.



Mine were waiting for me at the door when I got home from work last night (thanks to your post on the CBD deal).



You know you don't _have_ to read them in order.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2006)

_The Person of Christ_ by Donald Macleod, in the Contours of Christian Theology series


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> John Owen, Volume I.



Oh yeah! 

I can't think of anything "better."

Others: 

The Self-Disclosure of Jesus, by Vos

Jesus: Divine Messiah , By Robert L. Reymond 

Sermons on the Deity of Christ, by John Calvin

Looking Unto Jesus, Isaac Ambrose

Christ all in all, Ralph Robinson

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jan 6, 2006)

I read Owen in 1992. I thumbed through it today noticing all the exclamation marks I made back then. It was very helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)

Gerrit C. Berkouwer, _The Person of Christ_ and _The Work of Christ_

Loraine Boettner, _The Person of Christ_

R.V. Seller, _The Council of Chalcedon: A Historical and Doctrinal Survey_


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2006)

Richard Daniels : The Christology of John owen
http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=Richard&lname=Daniels

Notes/Description:
The Puritans are often accused of being weak on Christology. In this revision of his doctoral dissertation for Westminster Theological Seminary, Richard Daniels shows how wrong that assessment is. He plumbs the depths of John Owen´s views on Christ, covering His person, natures, offices, and states. Dr. Daniels also relates how Owen taught that believers can have personal communion with Christ. This is a masterful work that will be deeply appreciated by readers who love both the Puritans and their theology.

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> ...


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Gerrit C. Berkouwer, _The Person of Christ_ and _The Work of Christ_
> 
> Loraine Boettner, _The Person of Christ_



ditto! LOVE Boettner's writings!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Yes, but I would not recommend Berkouwer. He is an entry point into neo-orthodoxy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> ...



Joel Beeke has this to say about Berkouwers works on the person of Christ:



> Berkouwer's volumes discuss the historical pronouncements of the ecumenical councils and the Reformed confessions as well as the nature, unity and sinlessness of Christ. They provide an in-depth discussion of Christ's work in the states of humiliation and exaltation. While Berkouwer is fully abreast of current theological literature, he is too often influenced by it, and takes a position too moderate or vague on many issues. The value of Berkouwer lies in his grasp of Reformed thinkers and presentation of issues in theology. He asks and begins to answer some of the most difficult questions.


----------

